# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  JELLO mâle croisé Norfolk Terrier 1 an 5 kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie)

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* JELLO (dit Yelo)
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 *JELLO (dit Yelo)*
*Race apparentée : Norfolk Terrier*
*Mâle 5 kg et 26 cm au garrot*
*Né 01-01-2021*
*Arrivé au refuge : 23-09-2021*
*Test dirofilariose : négatif*

*JELLO est une minuscule boule de poils, plutôt actif et bavard. Il est sociable avec tout le monde et adore qu'on s'occupe de lui. Il cherche une famille ayant l'habitude des chiens car malgré sa petite taille et sa frimousse il aura besoin d'éducation comme n'importe quel autre chien.* 

Il se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France, Belgique ou Suisse.
Frais dadoption : 250  (identifié, stérilisé, vacciné, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, passeport européen, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).

Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html

_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...58369674287339

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/15156801830...75565855901087

Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...chiens-serbes/

----------


## chupachup

Incompréhensible que Jello ne trouve pas de famille ???

----------


## chupachup

Improbable mais notre Jello n'a toujours pas trouvé sa famille  :Frown:

----------


## Kéline

Jello est enfin réservé par une famille en France  :Smile: 
Il la rejoindra lors d'un prochain sauvetage.

----------

